# hail damage



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I live in Knoxville, TN, and we were just hit with the worst storm I've ever seen. My car is covered with hail damage.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I had this happen to me about this time last year. I took it to a good body shop that could do the scratchless dent repair it was awesome. It looks good as new now and they even got out a few dings that were already in there. It was covered by insurance too after I met the small deductible.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got an appointment today at the PDR place at 2pm. I hope they give me a lower estimate than the body shop I took it to on Friday. The estimate they gave me was for $10,885.36 (replacing all the damaged body panels). For that amount, insurance would total my car. 

I'm hoping the PDR will be about half that... I don't want to lose this car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

PDR is usually a few $100 per dent. Julie's car got hit last month. Insurance appraiser offered us like $500. Took it to guy that we were referred to and he found a crap load of dents we didn't even see. He did an estimate for over $1300.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya like i said most of them are cool about it and will get out all the "hail" dents on the whole car since insurance is paying anyways.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

The PDR place told me that damage was too extensive and they turned me away!

I got another estimate from a dealer for $8020. They're going to replace the hood and PDR the rest of the car... I don't know if the insurance company will total it or not. I'm supposed to hear in a few days.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Dang! thats crazy so what are you going to do now?


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, they didn't total my car. However, because I have a lean on the car, my insurance company gave me a check with both my name and the dealerships name on it (the place I got the estimate from), Mercedes Benz of Knoxville. 

Insurance told me if it winds up being more the dealership will call them and they'll work it out, but I won't have to pay a dime more than my deductible which is $100. 

So, after picking the check I came back to work and called the dealership to make an appointment. 2 days, and 6 phone calls later I finally got someone on the phone. Guess when the earliest they can get me in, is... 

*DECEMBER 16TH!*

"Yeah, we're just really backed up now..." is what he said. WTF? Apparently everyone in Knox County is getting their car repaired here (sarcasm).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The dealer probally doesn't do the actual repairs, they probally have a guy that comes in for it.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn man that sucks I was here in Nashville for the storm we had a storm party my dumb drunk ass covered my entire car in blankets lol but all it did was rain here sorry again man it sucks to hear bad things about our goats


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lukemo2 said:


> Well, they didn't total my car. However, because I have a lean on the car, my insurance company gave me a check with both my name and the dealerships name on it (the place I got the estimate from), Mercedes Benz of Knoxville.
> 
> Insurance told me if it winds up being more the dealership will call them and they'll work it out, but I won't have to pay a dime more than my deductible which is $100.
> 
> ...


If y'all got the time you should bring the goats to Hendersonville I know 2. Really good body shops 1 of which will do a little magic with numbers to avoid total loss . I'd go as far as to say he's one of the best in Tn


----------



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

*Quick fix*

Try Pops-a-Dent from Autozone....it's about 20$ and will 80% of the time get those small dents out..... Just make sure u use the smallest circle it comes with so u don't overpop it....this method saved me hundreds off of one fist sized dent on my driver side fender....


----------

